# 9.11 Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland-Den Helder



## pollux8 (6. September 2014)

Am 9.11 beginnt in Holland wieder die Beachrennen Saison. Die einen nennen es "Windbiken", die anderen Radrennen am Strand. Und doch wird die Strecke von jedem mit dem Mountainbike gefahren. 

Der Kurs verläuft 135 km entlang der Küste bis zum Zielpunkt Den Helder. Daher ist es einige Tage vorher immer spannend, aus welcher Richtung der Wind am Eventtag kommt. 

Das Gepäck kann vorher am Start abgegeben werden und nach 2 Verpflegungsstationen in Den Helder wieder abgeholt werden.

Die einzige Änderung des Beachmarathons der letzten Jahre ist:
Die Strandrennen sind  jetzt National geworden, und daher hat die KNWU Vereinigung
das Einschreiben übernommen.
Da wir keine Mitgliedschaft der KNWU besitzen, müssen wir uns unter Cyclo einschreiben.
Und mit factuur 2,50 euro mehr bezahlen.

 Mehr Infos unter: 

http://beachbiking.nl/hvh-dh.html 

Für interessierte Strandfreunde ist hier noch ein schöner Bericht 
vom HFS-User Johanna. 

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7436


----------



## remmydemmy (14. September 2014)

Bald geht es wieder los, der Strand ist heiß und aus Deutschland gibt es dieses Jahr starke weibliche Unterstützung! Sieh Text auf der offiziellen Beachbiking Website:
"Bij de vrouwen zal het voor winnares van vorig jaar Alieke Hoogenboom nog lastiger worden. Haar grootste concurrentes, de
 Nederlands Kampioene Mountainbike Iris Slappendel en de Duitse wereldkampioene MountainbikeMarathon *Sabine Spitz,*
 zullen, hoewel minder ervaren op het strand, er alles aan doen om hun naam waar te maken. "

Könnt ja dieses Jahr was werden mit dem ersten Sieg für ein deutsche Teilnehmerin.

Wir werden es sehen. 

Man sieht sich in den Dünen 
Remmydemmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duafüxin (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch angemeldet, hoffe ich zumindest, da ich durch diese neue Prozedure nicht durchsteige 

5 Wochen noch


----------



## pollux8 (6. Oktober 2014)

Millionenprojekt (Camperduin-Petten)
Auf der Marathonstrecke nach Den Helder entsteht ein 5km Teilstück New Holland.
Die Deichstraße Camperduin-Petten wird wegen Vormaßnahmen eines Deichbruches ein neues Strand-Dünen Teilstück  errichtet.
Die Baumaßnahmen betragen 1,5 Jahre.
24Std und 7 Tage.Wenn ein Tag ausfällt sind 120000Euro futsch.

Drei große Schiffe saugen den Sand aus dem Meer und bringen es per Pipeline
zum Strand.
Es ist die selbe NL Firma,die ,die Palm Insel vor Dubai errichtet haben

Als Touristen Attraktion haben sich jetzt 2km vor Petten auf einer neu angebrachten Landzunge 65 Seerobben angesiedelt.





Aber keine Sorge der Streckenführung.Der Kurs führt unterhalb des Deiches nach Petten.

Hier noch ein interessantes Video über die aktuelle Lage





Die Teilnehmerliste füllt sich 4 Wochen vor dem *Start schon an die 1000.*
Ich finde es schade,das die KNWU nicht in der Lage ist ,die Nationalitäten (D) oder (B) für Belgien in der Teilnehmerliste neben den
Namen zu drucken.
Dies kann man beim Einschreiben nur erreichen,wenn man beim ausfüllen der Stadt ein (D) in Klammer setzt.
Nur dieses System erkennt der Server der KNWU.


Wie nog mee wil doen aan de KMC Beachclassic HvH-DH moet zich snel inschrijven! Het maximale aantal deelnemers (1000) is bijna bereikt.


----------



## pollux8 (17. Oktober 2014)

Noch 3 Wochen,die Teilnehmerliste ist schon seid 10 Tagen ausgebucht.
Der Start wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr am Stand erfolgen,sondern am Boulevard von Hoek van Holland.
Direkt am Städte Entfernungs Kreuz (Siehe Foto)
Dort werden Abspergitter für jeweiligen Lizens,Basis und Cyclo Fahrer aufgebaut .

Der Haupt Sponsor KNC hat sogleich das HAIBIKE Team (S.Spitz--A.Morath---K.Stirnemann)verpfichtet.
Ein paar gute Franzosen und alles was Rang und Namen hat.
Spannend wird es auch um ein Frauen Podium Platz geben.
Denn Sabine Halkes aus München hat 2011 beim Beachmarathon HVH-DH den 2Platz in der Frauenwertung erreicht.

Laut Teilnehmer Liste treten wir dieses mal mit 23 deutschen Beachbikern an.
So wird der Beachmarathon Klassiker wohl der beliebteste Ausland Marathon der Deutschen in den BENELUX Staaten bleiben.


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Oktober 2014)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Noch 3 Wochen,die Teilnehmerliste ist schon seid 10 Tagen ausgebucht.
> Der Start wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr am Stand erfolgen,sondern am Boulevard von Hoek van Holland.
> Direkt am Städte Entfernungs Kreuz (Siehe Foto)
> Dort werden Abspergitter für jeweiligen Lizens,Basis und Cyclo Fahrer aufgebaut .
> ...


Ruhig Brauner! Waimes, La Raid und Malmedy ziehen weit mehr als 23 deutsche Starter an.  Ist aber bestimmt ne nette Veranstaltung.  Der Sand und das Salz hält bestimmt viele von einer Teilnahme ab. So wie mich...


----------



## remmydemmy (2. November 2014)

So, heute die letzte 135km Runde auf dem Beachcruiser gedreht, nächste Woche wird zu Attacke geblasen!
Die Wind Vorhersagen stehen auf Rückenwind .
Bin zwar noch nie mit so wenig KM in den Beinen an den Start gegangen, aber wird schon laufen!

Beachbiking for ever!
Remmydemmy


----------



## pollux8 (6. November 2014)

Es scheint sich Sonntag mit 14 Grad mal wieder der wärmste Tag der Woche anzupeilen.
Da wir ja Windbiker sind haben wir auf der ganzen Strecke seitlichen Rückenwind mit 3-4 Windstärken von rechts (Süd-Südost)
Und wir dürfen als erstes den neuen millionenschweren  Strandabschnitt Camperduin-Petten befahren
oder wir müssen den glatt bügeln.

Beim Kultrennen Egmond-Pier-Egmond wurde heute 2 einhalb Monate vor den Startschuß schon das einschreiben geschlossen.
Mehr wie 4000 Biker dürfen sie aus orga Gründen nicht auf den Strand.
http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/
Das wird mal wieder ne Party


----------



## midige (9. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin zufällig in den Thread hier geraten,

hier die Ergebnisse:

http://beachbiking.nl/uitslag-hvh-14.html

130 km in 3:43, mein lieber Schwan (oder besser Sandhase)

Rekordzeit von Ramses Bekkenk (u.a. auch Sieger beim Keiler-Bike) 2007: 3:28,35

Ehrfürchtige Grüße aus dem Spessart

Michael


----------



## pollux8 (11. November 2014)

Im großen und ganzen war es mal wieder ein super Wochenende mit viel Sonne und mäßigen Rückenwind .
Wegen dem Wind konnten wir auch keine Spitzenzeiten erwarten.
Der Untergrund war bei der Ebbe sehr gut befahrbar.Da die KNWU dieses mal die Verantwortung übernahm
lief dieses Jahr alles drunter und drüber.
Da die Absperrgitter nicht rechtzeitig geliefert worden sind,wurde der Start auf einen Fiezenpatt  verlegt.
Dadurch konnten sich einige andere Gruppen in der Lizenzgruppe reinmogeln.
Das wurde unseren GT Fahrer Lars Lindemann und Rembert Noldes zum Verhängnis.
Das GT Team mußte in der Cyclogruppe 10 min später starten,somit verpassten sie sich an den führenden Lizenz Gruppen dran zu hängen.
Lars kam in seiner Gruppe mit 4:11 als zweiter in Ziel .Rembert Noldes kam auf den 4.Platz
Das Pech mit den beiden kam hinzu, das den erzählt wurde,das die Siegerehrung 30 min später statt findet.
Nach 15 min wieder eintreffen war ohne das GT TEAM die Ehrungen  schon gewesen.
Aber wir mußten das ganze mal wieder ganz locker sehen.
Der Spaßfaktor stand am diesen Wochenende mal wieder ganz oben.
http://ridemymtb.com/strandrace-hoek-van-holland-den-helder-2014/

Mehr Infos unter:https://de-de.facebook.com/Beachbiken


----------



## Renn Maus (17. August 2015)

Ab Mitte August ist die Anmedung für 2015 offen.
Nach vier Jahren abstinenz (Zeit, Trainingsstand, Lust) bin ich heiß und melde mich für dieses Jahr wieder an.

Ich freue mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

